# Are these lights enough for 10 gallon planted ?



## davesnothere

I found this hood at Petsmart that can hold up to 2 25 watt bulbs :

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754544

I also found these bulbs online :

http://www.aquariumguys.com/minicompact2.html and http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18361/si1382997/cl0/coralifeminicompact5050lamp20watt

As per description that I read on the box, these lights ( at least the second ones ) 10 watt is equivalent to 50 watt incandescent.

Are 2 of these 20 watt bulbs enough for a 10 gallon planted tank ? Not sure a regular compact fluorescent will fit in the hood otherwise I would buy those.


----------



## cs_gardener

That type of hood generally doesn't have a reflector (or a very poor reflector) so you'd lose a lot of light. When looking at the bulbs just look at the actual wattage, it doesn't matter what the incandescent equivalent is. So the second bulb would just be 10 watts. Two of them would still be low light for a 10 gallon tank. I had 2 15 watt T8 fluorescent bulbs (total of 30 watts) on a 10 gallon tank and it was still low light since the bulbs didn't have decent reflectors. If you only want to grow low light plants like ferns, anubias, crypts and mosses you'd be all right. Most other plants would struggle or die due to lack of light.


----------



## davesnothere

I agree with the reflector comment, they are extremely bad quality. I can though take those out and rig something in the back or paint it white. The lamps I mentied above are 20 watt each. Wouldn't 40 be enough for 10 gallon tank ? This hood can hold 2 25, so my best option would probably be to try sticking in 2 25 watt CFLs, only if there is enough space.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria

With that hood I think you can fit 13w spiral CFL's and the larger ones are tight.

THe best bulbs possible are the ones you posted, 2x20w but they are expensive. Least amount of restrike if you have a reflector.

I modded my 10G hood that used to be 15w T8 tube, to fit screw in bulbs. You can grow low light plants with 2x 13w spiral bulbs. I have used these since they are cheap at walgreens:
http://www.walgreens.com/store/prod...mp&navCount=8&skuid=sku4157374&id=prod4158504

Actually they used to sell 4packs for $10, now at walgreens and Menards they are selling 3 packs for $8.

Anyway they work OK and will grow lower light plants fine. I have been using 2x 20W spirals and 2x 23w spirals, they still lose lots of light to restrike but work OK.


----------



## Tex Gal

davesnothere said:


> I agree with the reflector comment, they are extremely bad quality. I can though take those out and rig something in the back or paint it white. The lamps I mentied above are 20 watt each. Wouldn't 40 be enough for 10 gallon tank ? This hood can hold 2 25, so my best option would probably be to try sticking in 2 25 watt CFLs, only if there is enough space.


Dave - with 2 bulbs you would have plenty of light. Look at my shrimp tank thread (under my sig). Go to post 61 and you can see the bulbs I used. The 24watt (supposed 100 W output) was too much for the 10g tank. I had to cut back to the 13 watt (supposedly 60 watt output). They make an 18 watt (75w output) that I have on another 10g. It's doing fine. I do have aluminum foil on the lid as a reflector. If you paint it with white paint you will be fine. You will have PLENTY of light. I got my bulbs at Fry's electrnics for under $5 each. It's a chain electronic store. They are also online.


----------



## davesnothere

Thanks TexGal, found the bulbs at Frys. Your aquarium looks really beautiful. Anything close would be more than I need. I miss Frys, my best friend lives about a mile from the one on 635, in Irving. Considering I am the IT geeky kind, I spent a lot of time there whenever I am in Dallas.

Now that my lighting issue is solved, I am on to my next quest, finding the right fertilizer.


----------



## Tex Gal

Good for you Dave! Best of wishes!


----------

